# Centro Histórico de Lima: Av Tacna y Wilson



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

bueno siguiendo con mis usuales threads del centro de Lima, esta vez les traigo un recorrido por las avenidas Tacna y Wilson, quiza la vía más importante del cercado junto a las avenidas Abancay y Alfonso Ugarte, bueno estas fotos las tome en varias partes entre los meses de octubre y diciembre del año pasado, en realida la situación no ha cambiado casi nada, sólo que etán mejorando la plazuela Elguera pero aun no terminan, a ver empecemos.

El recorrido empieza en el puente Santa Rosa de donde se aprecia esta panoramica del centro.










Ahora ese puente rayos de sol tapara toda esta vista.

Mirando hacia la avenida Tacna, entrada al centro de Lima desde los conos Norte, Este y el Rímac, hacia la derecha la Iglesia de Santa Rosa a donde entraremos.










La primera cuadra, esquina con conde de superunda



















La Iglesia de Santa Rosa en toda la primera cuadra.



















En el interior de la Iglesia.




























El pozo de los deseos.










Salimos y continuamos por la cuadra dos, esquina con el jiron callao aquí en la siguiente foto, frente a la iglesia, a una cuadra queda mi colegio.

Supuestamente en esa casa dice en la placa nació y vivió Juana Alarco de Danmert










Esquina con el jirón Ica, esa casona pertenece a mi colegio y el primer año lo estudi allí justo donde está ese balcón.










Cuadra tres y llegamos al cruce con el jiron Huancavelica donde está la Iglesia de las Nazarenas.














































La Iglesia de las Nazarenas símbolo del fervor religioso limeño, no le pude tomar foto a la iglesia completa a esas horas porque el sol me daba la contra, sólo pude tomar esta de la noche y salió movida.




























Me olvidaba decir que ese día coincidió con los preparativos para la procesión dela madrugada.

Luego continúo con las demás fotos de la avenida Tacna, las de la avenida Wilson las coloco en la segunda pagina del thread, claro si es que existe segunda página.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

poco a poco mejora mas ese entorno pero hay mejoras ke ya se ven


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelentes las fotos !!! , bastante arboles !! ,


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

La Avenida Tacna esta igual que como estaba hace treinta años hasta con ese edificio sin terminar entre las Avs. Tacna y Emancipacion el cruce con Colmena es un desastre de hasta donde ha decaido y sido abandonado ese sector del centro, edificios vacios, Santa Elisa, Hotel Crillon, los tapiados en sus entradas de primer piso que dificil revertir esa situacion, los ultimos edificios importantes que se construyeron en el centro de Lima fueron dos en el Jr Camana alla por 1984 y el banco continental entre Lampa y Emancipacion.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que bien lucen los árboles. Tambien se nota que han pintado los edificios.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

buenas fotos, por cierto, esa zona no es un poco peligrosa? es que recuerdo que un amigo me dijo que había una zona que era mejor no ir de "turista" porque no es del todo segura; y bueno, lo repito, las fotos están buenas.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buen recorrido


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Existe un plan de recuperación de las riberas del Rimac, no? Hace tiempo en una revista Caretas que le enviaron a mi padre, apareción un articulo referente al tema.


Un soundtrack para Lima del centro: 

Underworld - Jumbo.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios, continuando por la avenida Tacna llegamos al cruce con la avenida Emancipación.














































Ahora el cruce con el jirón Moquegua.










Cruce con el jirón Ocoña










Y el cruce con la avenida la Colmena que vienen a ser en realidad cinco esquinas.

Aquí se ven tres de las esquinas.














































Más adelante pongo la segunda parte que corresponde a la avenida Wilson.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas tomas Bajopontino, esa toma nocturna de la iglesia se ve bacan.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias, a mi también me gustó la foto, pero salio movida que pena.

Bueno no sé, pero en mi opinión, a pesar de que los edificios de esta parte de Lima están viejos y olvidados son bonitos, me gusta sus diseños, a excepción del de la segunda cuadra de Tacna pasando la iglesia Santa Rosa, si se recuperaran y dieran mantenimiento lucirían muy bien.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Què se te puede decir Jhon (Bajopontino) ???*

Simplemente que tus threads son "màgicos"... luego de casi 2 décadas de no recorrerla,sentí que estuviera en la mismìsima avenida viendo esos edificios que no sé porque,pero al estar frente a ellos,se ven super altos... como si todos superaran los 30 pisos.. quizàs el efecto que la avenida es ancha.. no lo sè.. quizàs porque son edificios de 1945-1955 cuya arquitectura es muy especial y nos hace verlos con detenimiento.. 
La Avenida Tacna era "La Mini Manhattan" de los años 50s.... la gente iba a recorrerla y alucinaba por un momento,estar caminando en alguna ciudad màs adelantada que la Lima de aquél entonces.. tener un departamento en la Tacna en esos años,era un sueño muy acariciado.. denotaba ser muy vanguardista,muy "moderno"... y los departamentos eran caros...nada baratos.. incluso hasta bien entrados los años 60s,la avenida Tacna siguiò siendo "muy futurista".. en la actualidad,hace rato ha sido desplazada por la zona del Golf de San Isidro,la avenida Pardo ò Benavides en Miraflores,donde se pueden ver màs edificios ...y màs juntos...
Tengan en cuenta que en esa època,las peliculas mexicanas eran muy apreciadas por los peruanos y la Tacna era como el Paseo de la Reforma.. 
Gracias Jhon por mostrarnos la majestuosidad de èsta bonita avenida...es cierto,que no luce del todo bien cuidada que debiera ser,pero no por ello,deja de ser bonita,importante y agradable para recorrerla. 



El Bajopontino said:


> Gracias, a mi también me gustó la foto, pero salio movida que pena.
> 
> Bueno no sé, pero en mi opinión, a pesar de que los edificios de esta parte de Lima están viejos y olvidados son bonitos, me gusta sus diseños, a excepción del de la segunda cuadra de Tacna pasando la iglesia Santa Rosa, si se recuperaran y dieran mantenimiento lucirían muy bien.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelente recorrido, gracias por las fotos. Que pena que la avenida Tacna ha decaido tanto, muy atrás ya quedaron sus tiempos de gloria. Ojalá se vuelva a recuperar, hay mejoras, pero la contaminación y la inseguridad son muy severas en la avenida.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bravazo el Thread... todo un paseo por el encantador centro. Gracias Bajo


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

te felicito bajopontino, las fotos estan de luxe y los lugares que captaste tan muy bonitos y poco conocidos por mi. saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias DODI por tu comentario, poco a poco se ha ido recuperando esta avenida, pero aún falta mucho, sería bueno que se animen a ocupar esos viejos edificios, sin duda le darían mucha vida a esa zona.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

q chvr bajopontino siempre haces threads muy buenos! felicitacionesss


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Gracias DODI por tu comentario, poco a poco se ha ido recuperando esta avenida, pero aún falta mucho, sería bueno que se animen a ocupar esos viejos edificios, sin duda le darían mucha vida a esa zona.


Pero quien va a querer vivir en una zona harto ruido, un tráfico insoportable y pésima calidad de aire?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

tienes razón, quizá no para vivienda pero sí para oficinas u otro negocio, todo es cuestión de ordenar el tráfico también, porque día domingo es muy tranquilo, incluso hay un eidificio que está cerca al cruce del jirón huancavelica con Tacna que lo han arreglado y ofrecido como parte del programa mi vivienda, bueno ojalá se realice un plan maestro de recuperación de toda esta zona.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Todo es cuestión de usar un buen marketing*

Les cuento una historia : El actual Puerto Madero en Buenos Aires,hasta hace 15 años,era la parte en desuso del puerto...todo viejo,feo,peligrosìsimo,lleno de gente de mal vivir,sucio,descuidado al máximo... Nadie se atrevía a cruzar el Paseo Colón,que divide ésta zona del centro histórico,porque era prácticamente adentrarse al peligro ... Les aseguro que ningún porteño (bonaerense) ni en sueños se hubiera imaginado que pocos años màs tarde,esa zona tan temible y despreciada,se iba a convertir en el màs caro y màs deseado barrio para vivir... 
En el caso de la Avenida Tacna,felìzmente no se ha llegado a extremos,como unas cuadras más allá,hacia la zona de Montserrate (que les cuento...mi madrina heredò de su marido unas casonas viejas en la calle Tayacaja y todas eran inquilinatos... me parece que el esposo de mi madrina las habìa heredado de su padre por 1930 aproximadamente...y quizàs el padre del abuelo,porque nunca nadie de la familia viviò en esa zona...y como no podìa desalojar a tantos inquilinos,mi madrina regalaba los departamentos para que sus sobrinos,entre ellos yo,nos ocupemos ya como dueños de desalojarlos...nadie quiso hacerse de esa responsabilidad... en suma... se vendiò todo eso a un precio ìnfimo y ahora,muchos años despuès,yo me cuestiono si con paciencia se hubiera remodelado algo por allì)... por eso que si se reactiva la avenida Tacna,pienso que podrìa darse un "giro vanguardista,bohemio"... dependiendo del caso,podrìa ser el paraìso de los universitarios "ultra-posmodernistas",cuyos padres viven en San Isidro,La Molina,Rinconada y ellos... muy "a la moda" tienen su depa en la Tacna.. situaciòn que se dà mucho en otras grandes ciudades del mundo.. 



J Block said:


> Pero quien va a querer vivir en una zona harto ruido, un tráfico insoportable y pésima calidad de aire?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Estos faroles de La Colmena deberían ser restaurados como los que se encuentran en la misma avenida pero pasando la Plaza San Martín, los cuales lucen bien chéveres.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dodiperu said:


> por eso que si se reactiva la avenida Tacna,pienso que podrìa darse un "giro vanguardista,bohemio"... dependiendo del caso,podrìa ser el paraìso de los universitarios "ultra-posmodernistas",cuyos padres viven en San Isidro,La Molina,Rinconada y ellos... muy "a la moda" tienen su depa en la Tacna.. situaciòn que se dà mucho en otras grandes ciudades del mundo..


No es tan sencillo. Nadie en verdad va a querer mudarse a una zona no muy segura, algo sucia y con un tráfico terrible. Para eso se tendría que cambiar estos tres factores y francamente lo veo verde. 

Para recuperar el Puerto Madero se tuvo que invertir grandes cantidades de dinero.. La recuperación no se generó sóla, el gobierno de Buenos Aires tuvo que dar el primer paso. Nuestra ciudad no cuenta con el presupuesto porteño. 

Si es que esta zona se recupera, calculo que sería por lo menos en 20 años.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*A mi siempre me gustó la Tacna*

Otro detalle que me olvidé... los cines de la Avenida Tacna (eran 4 ó 5),en su momento de apogeo eran "de rigor" asistir a ellos... Les hablo de 1950 (mis padres muy jovencitos todavìa,eran habitués de "tacnear")... 
La Avenida Tacna era "futurista" para los limeños... los colegiales y universitarios de la época veían a la avenida como la "de moda"... 
Yo creo que si la acondicionan bien,tranquilamente podría ponerse de moda otra vez y ser una gran avenida donde pasear.. 



El Bajopontino said:


> Gracias DODI por tu comentario, poco a poco se ha ido recuperando esta avenida, pero aún falta mucho, sería bueno que se animen a ocupar esos viejos edificios, sin duda le darían mucha vida a esa zona.


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Felicitaciones, muy lindos recuerdos gracias por mostrar esas fotos de Lima ,en especial esos edificios antiguos olvidados que en verdad como dice Dodiperu se ven mas altos de lo que son ,sigan con el posteo de los edificios viejos de Lima.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*la Tacna era y es impresionante...*

aunque nunca paseé por ella como lo hizo Dodi , solo la he cruzado y caminado estrictamente por que iba a un lugar 
por el que tenía que pasar , actualmente la avenida en decadencia , se ha logrado restablecer con el pintado de sus edificios y lo verde de sus nuevos arboles y jardines , esperemos que siga progresando o mejor dicho recuperando algo del esplendor perdido.Lo que si me acuerdo es que justo bajaba en la esquina de Wilson , Colmena y Tacna , de allí me gustaba caminar hasta San Martín y el jiron de la Union , tiempos aquellos, por supuesto en que todavía era elegante , les hablo 70s a fines, tambien recuerdo que fuí por esa zona de niño , mucho mas elegante aún! me acuerdo de unas máquinas que lustraban el piso ,como que nuevamente las hay , gente de clase media para arriba visitaba el centro , tiempos aquellos y siempre
la Tacna y sus "rascacielos" limeños me impresionaban.
Lima que linda era , me acuerdo que un compañero de colegio vivia en una de esas casas tudor , el aunque con apellido español era asi bastante flematico al estilo inglés,
ibas a Lince , a Magdalena todo excelente , me acuerdo que un dia un amigo llevó su convertible a la academía que quedaba en Miraflores y fuimos a pasear por la Arequipa , San Isidro etc. Lima era otra....snif..snif...
lo que no nos ha contado Dodi es ,sus experiencias en la Tacna y la Colmena, me acuerdo haber entrado al Crillon varias veces , como habrá sido eso , ojalá que Dodi nos cuente alguna correrías por esta zona , recordar es volver a vivir...


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Más que "correrías"...fueron "caminatas"...*

Ja,ja,ja...Friendcito... ya alucinando que me dí la gran vida por esos rincones.. El Centro de Lima me fascinó desde muy niño,en especial,porque yo me crié con mis tías abuelas y ellas vivieron hasta bien adultas en los Barrios Altos y lógicamente frecuentaban el centro històrico donde tenìan gran cantidad de parientes y amistades.. Entonces desde muy niño..desde mi óptica "de limeño-sureño" (por llamarlo de alguna manera,al haber vivido toda mi vida en el binomio San Isidro-Miraflores),consideraba al Centro antiguo como un lugar "misterioso y lleno de historias asombrosas"... Por supuesto que durante mi niñez,fuí de paseo varias veces y a medida que fuì creciendo,tomaba màs conciencia de las calles,de los lugares,de todo.. Ya de adolescente empece a solas a ir a caminar por sus calles (no muchas veces),pero para mi,en esos momentos era como "hacer una expediciòn"... Incluso ya bordeando los 18 años,con algunos amigos,empezamos a recorrer toda la zona de Lima Antigua (o sea,sumando a los Barrios Altos,Rímac y Breña) y fuìmos conociendo las Casonas,los lugares que habìamos aprendido en los textos de Historia y gràficamente todo lo aprendido lo fuìmos captando mejor.. Un poco màs adelante,ya siendo veinteañero,si tuve chispazos "algo bohemios" por el Centro.. eso de hacer tertulia con trago de por medio y terminar hablando de bueyes perdidos.. y bueno,por allì,alguna aventurilla de tinte màs "carnal"... pero tampoco no tanto como para escribirlo en "mis memorias"... algo muy `"al paso"... eso si,conocì,aunque no fuì parroquiano,de algunos barcitos con una atmòsfera que ni en sueños tienen pubs en zonas màs modernas y residenciales.. y en èste momento,mi memoria me hace una mala pasada,porque hay un snack bar muy al estilo de los años 50s. (me parece que està al frente mismo de la Bolsa de Valores),cuyo nombre es sinònimo (ò lo era) de gente muy pero muy "de avanzada"... voy a procurar recordar el nombre,pero todo su mobliario era fiel a los años 50s... con esas barras medio semicirculares,en forma de "boa"...realmente fabuloso el lugar...
En los portales de la Plaza San Martín (en especial el menos transitado por la noche que es que dà en dirección al Sheraton,hacia el cine Metro,es decir,vendrìa a ser el Portal "del sur")... en mis 26 años que vivì en Lima... vì las escenas "más porno" en vivo y en directo.. nada que envidiar a las zonas màs "calientes" del mundo... ojo : fuì testigo..no fuì participante.. para que vean que Lima...te dà sorpresas.... Sorpresas...te dà Lima.. 
La avenida Tacna si la caminè varias veces... recuerdo que se sentìa una sensaciòn de "amplitud",que pocas avenidas en toda Lima te ofrecen.. tiene su "atmòsfera" muy especial.. recuerden que es una avenida "hecha a la prepo"... se tuvo que demoler docenas de casas para poder convertirla en avenida,porque antiguamente (me refiero en los años 40s),era un calle como las demàs... al igual que la avenida Abancay... todo eso tuvieron que demolerlo,respetando sòlo lo màs "hsitòrico",algo asì como luego ocurriò con la Vìa Expresa y ciertas cuadras del Paseo de la República.. 



friendLima said:


> aunque nunca paseé por ella como lo hizo Dodi , solo la he cruzado y caminado estrictamente por que iba a un lugar
> por el que tenía que pasar , actualmente la avenida en decadencia , se ha logrado restablecer con el pintado de sus edificios y lo verde de sus nuevos arboles y jardines , esperemos que siga progresando o mejor dicho recuperando algo del esplendor perdido.Lo que si me acuerdo es que justo bajaba en la esquina de Wilson , Colmena y Tacna , de allí me gustaba caminar hasta San Martín y el jiron de la Union , tiempos aquellos, por supuesto en que todavía era elegante , les hablo 70s a fines, tambien recuerdo que fuí por esa zona de niño , mucho mas elegante aún! me acuerdo de unas máquinas que lustraban el piso ,como que nuevamente las hay , gente de clase media para arriba visitaba el centro , tiempos aquellos y siempre
> la Tacna y sus "rascacielos" limeños me impresionaban.
> Lima que linda era , me acuerdo que un compañero de colegio vivia en una de esas casas tudor , el aunque con apellido español era asi bastante flematico al estilo inglés,
> ...


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Yo nunca me voy a olvidar lo que era La Colmena hacia finales de los setentas yo era escolar y andaba por alli las tiendas de sus margenes eran agencias de viaje, joyerias, librerias,boutiques, bazares, prod. de fotografia y el peaton comun y corriente era en gran parte gente de clase media, peor era en epoca de navidad a mi me gustaba pasear por alli...ahora los negocios de La Colmena se han recontrapauperrizado hay chinganas, tragamonedas, curanderos, hasta en la esquina con Rufino Torrico vendian verduras y frutas en la puerta de ese local....y de noche actualmente he pasado a pie algunas veces a partir de las 11 pm hay pirañones, fumoncitos, cabros.gente muy pobre, indigentes,locos, prostis frente a la Villarreal y de 1 de la mañana para arriba da temor caminar por alli...se ha empobrecido la calidad de gente que circula por ese sector de Lima, yo pienso que la emigracion al extranjero de cientos de miles de gentes de la clase media en los ultimos veinticinco años ha contribuido en parte a ello.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno gracias por sus comentarios a todos de veras en un rato pongo las de la avenida Wilson que son más bonitas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, ahora entramos por la avenida wilson y miramos hacia Tacna.




























El cruce con el jiron Quilca donde actualmente están remodelando la plazuela Elguera.





































El viejo Hotel Riviera.










Seguimos avanzando hasta llegar a la avenida Uruguay.










Atras está la plaza Francia.










Cruce con la avenida Uruguay.










Avanzamos hacia la avenida Bolivia










El centro comercial Compuplaza, que ha preservado la fachada del antiguo colegio la Recoleta.










Esquina con la avenida Bolivia y el centro cívico al fondo.










Seguimos avanzando hacia el cruce con la avenida España.



















Esquina con la avenida España y la casa Matusita










En el cruce con la avenida España se encuentra el parque neptuno.










Bueno luego seguimos avanzando hasta la avenida Paseo Colón.

Esquina Wilson y Paseo Colón.










Luego continúo...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

EFRACO said:


> yo pienso que la emigracion al extranjero de cientos de miles de gentes de la clase media en los ultimos veinticinco años ha contribuido en parte a ello.


La clase media no fugó del país, se fue a Miraflores. Larco, La Paz y Diagonal remplazaron a La Colmena y el Jirón de la Unión como zona predilecta de la clase media y media alta durante los ochentas y novenas. Actualmente siguen siendo lugares frecuentados por la clase media, pero Las Begonias en San Isidro y los modernos centros comerciales por todo Lima tambien.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La plazuela se ve bien. Ese edificio antes pertenecía a Perú Motors. 

Ahora, una crítica: No hubiera sido mejor usar los mismos faroles que han usado en Quilca y que usarán cuando conviertan toda la avenida en un paseo peatonal? Digo, últimamente veo una mezcla horrible de faroles por todo el centro. En la Plaza de la Democracia y el paseo peatonal detras de la plaza han usado unos republicanos, pero en Quilca y en el pasaje Contumazá, a una cuadra de la zona han usado unos de estilo colonial, como en la Plaza Mayor.

En el Parque Universitario hay por lo menos 5 diferentes tipos de faroles, en las nuevas rejas han colocado unos modernos, pero en las viejas rejas del Panteón de los Próceres ya existían otros de estilo colonial. Luce muy desordenado. 

Los faroles de Lampa no caen con los de Emancipación, los del Jirón de La Unión son horribles, deberían cambiarlos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh...y gracias por las fotos Bajo!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Las ùltimas fotos estàn excelentes, bueno en si todo el thread. Te pasas Bajo, todas las tomas mantienen ese espìritu del centro que como que se ha ido congelando en el tiempo y guarda la belleza de los viejos años tradicionales de una Lima elegante cosmopolita


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ahi al principio de tacna ahora esta la plaza santa rosa, quedo pasable en mi opinion.  

Buenas fotos bajo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

J Block said:


> La plazuela se ve bien. Ese edificio antes pertenecía a Perú Motors.


Pero las fotos de bajopontino son del 2005...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Pero las fotos de bajopontino son del 2005...


jaja..y yo hablaba de 1965.  Peru Motors era la distribuidora de Chrysler en el Perú.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jejeje...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

wow.. no.. q cheveres las primeras fotos de la ultima entrega.. q bonitos edificios q si tuvieran un mantenimiento mas edecuado serían bravazos.. bueno.. el centro poquito a poco se está recuperando.. al menos se notan mejorias.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Me imaguino que poco a poco se puede mejorar esas avenidas y calles, lo que pasa es que ya no se ve la misma gente de antes, todos los negocios que en los años sesentas y setentas servian a la gente de clase de media, no solo de Miraflores y San Isidro, si no tambien de otros distritos de Lima, como Pueblo Libre, Lince, Magdalena, Jesus Maria etc... se han ido de la zona. Me imaguino que apartir de los años ochentas comenzo el abandono total de la zona, muchas cosas se dieron que devenieron en la caida del centro de Lima, por ejemplo se permitio que los ambulantes tomaran todas las calles que quisieran, tambien huvo una larga etapa economica bastante mala para toda la clase media, casualmente durante el primer gobierno de Alan. La verdad que lo digo con mucha pena, pero no creo que llegue el centro de Lima a ser lo que algún día fué. Yo tambien, en mis tiempos recorrí toda esa zona, y que puedo decir ahora, que solo quedan recuerdos, que nunca volverán, estuvé en el Sky Room del Crillon, cuando se presentavan los Violines de Lima con sus valses, y la vista era hermosa desde ahi. Fuí al cine Tacna, cuando era uno de los mejores y más grandes de Lima, todo alfombrado, que tiempos aquellos.


----------

